# Where is a good place to work in East Europe ?????



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well judging by all the poles, romanians and slovaks in my neighbourhood, London seems to be a good place for work all year round! rent is a bit steep tho! 

but seriously, i dunno... the hills are quite low out east and thus the season can be proper short. however, big development suggests money and money suggests snowmaking facilities and so if you are interested to learn of the biggest (most lucrative) place, i would aim for Bansko in Bulgaria.

Bansko ski resort in Bulgaria


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok thanks for the info mate. Had a look at Bansko. Looks great 

Cheers
Mick


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my pleasure

but if you're coming all the way from Oz why stay limited to eastern euro?

just curious?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

I've only been overseas once. That was 10 years ago. I worked at Mammoth Mountain in USA. That was awesome. I've heard Eastern Europe is a good place to work and it's cheap to live there. I'm just wanting to go somewhere that has good snow and plenty of work and it's not too expensive to live. Been working in the same job for 7 years and I need a change lol.

Mick


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Well the euro zone snow has been kinda peaky lately; snowpack gets plenty deep enuff, but the last few years have had been long warm, sunny periods. so piste gets bullet proof before becoming an avy trap when it finally snows again.

hopefully this year, euro will get a nice constant feed of flake; fek knows we due it!

as far as i know bulgaria offer the bargains; an ex-colleague of mine was supremely chuffed with a week in bansko (pissed up nightly and cost next to nowt for the whole thing) dunno what working in resort would be like; most places are affordable, if you can share accommodation, will clean the bogs if asked and don't expect to take much dosh home with ya afterwards.

but if you can be a board tech or instruct something you might make out good.

good luck tho and make sure to tell us what you do and how you gets on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh ok, yeah we had a great start to the season here but now it's just melting every day. I was looking at Bansko. I'm happy to do any job. Was looking into snowboard instructor. But anything is fine as long as I get some time to ride 

Thanks alot for your help and I will let you know what I do.
Mick


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

im planning to go to Bulgaria for a couple weeks next year. Are the conditions good over there?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey mate from what I've heard they have some great mountains there. I'm trying to look for work for the season. Where do you go riding ?

Mick


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

i ride in southern spain, yeah they have one mountain 

Each year theres been less snow but they use arti snow now. My aunt owns a flat in a resort in bulgaria, not sure which one but she doesnt ski or snowboard so i guess its just sitting there. Next year ill ask her if i can get rent it real cheap and just bomb it out with sleeping bags and friends.

Im not 100% sure yet seeing as i will probably be moving up to UK this time next year to go to uni. [Any places in UK???]


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

That's handy having a place in Bulgaria  I've only been overseas once. Went to Mammoth Mountain for the season 10 years ago. Was amazing! They have some awesome powder and it's a huge resort. The snow here is so crap compared to over there lol.

I've got the snow bug bad after my week at Falls Creek in Oz. Really hope I can get over there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.andalucia.co.uk/channels...evadapistemap/sierra_nevada_piste_map_lar.jpg

Thats where i ride, only place ive ever been too! =[


IN MARCH 2002:









IN MARCH 2007:









thats the side of the mountain, not the main ski area, but u can see the difference. People used to make trips to the back of the mountain to ride off slopes but its just not worth it anymore


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

last season was ruff for euros tho huh?

we are due a full on dumpage this season (he keeps chanting to hmself whilst rubbing his belly!)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Kieran said:


> [Any places in UK???]


any places for what buddy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> any places for what buddy?


snowboarding... be it indoor or watever.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i would whole heartedly recommend checking out the AIM website

it is the UK snowboard industry's competition organiser; Artificial, Indoor, Mountain

they have a membership thing i think and some pro riders too; they do a comp touring all of the above piste types, and whilst you may not have aspirations to compete, they defo have contact and 'how to get to' guides for all limeyland places for A, I and M (well M= france to be honest; altho scotland has a good hill with a top notch park.... if it snows)


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

*Eastern Europe*

Poland is dying for ESL teachers...

Slovenia got expensive-

Romania and Bulgaria have good mts. to ride- bulgaria being better-

slovakia is an option.

all nations listed have good stuff as good as the alps or the west in the usa/canada in spots and hell of a lot cheaper!!

remember there are people with EU passports trying to get your job!

TEACH english- mate-

chow-

from wisconsin-


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I usually go to the Bavarian Alps, i get great rates in Garmisch. Amazing mountain too. The only pic i have on this pc is a view from on top of the Zugspitz...it's more of an industrial park. 








one more


----------

